
Elon Musk frets about love life and sheds tears in Rolling Stone Interview - jkuria
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/elon-musk-frets-love-life-sheds-tears-rolling-stone-interview/
======
stablemap
Does this improve much upon the original article?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15704618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15704618)

